# 20% off at WAG.com and free 2 day shipping



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

On www.wag.com, use code: 20FORFREE to get 20% off your first order (up to $20 off) and free two day shipping!

I used it to get an Eheim 2215 for $95 with the free 2 day shipping.

Some items are obviously a better value than others.


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

Fyi, they currently have the eheim 2215 priced at $64.95 (before 20% off and free shipping). After the discount, his comes to $51.96 for an eheim 2215 before tax.


(Current price is now $111.49 before 20% off)


----------



## poverty (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a great price, shame I just bought mine and they don't ship to Canada.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

infamouz23 said:


> Fyi, they currently have the eheim 2215 priced at $64.95 (before 20% off and free shipping). After the discount, his comes to $51.96 for an eheim 2215 before tax.


Thanks for the heads up!! I didn't need one, but a brand new Eheim 2215 for $50 is unheard of! Even BigAls has them for $108 right now (on sale). I've been able to get a 2211 for $50, but never a 2215. Good lookin' out infamouz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow - thanks! I don't need it but picked up a 2215 for $55 shipped after tax. Can't beat that.


----------



## Fuze (Jul 26, 2012)

This is great, thanks for the heads up on the sweet deal. Ordered mine.

(I actually do need one, so this is amazing!)


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

"This item is temporarily out of stock"

This was probably a pricing error since they have the 2213 up for $85. Congrats to those who managed to snag one though


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Bummed. Sold out


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Sajacobs said:


> Bummed. Sold out


Wow, that was fast! Good deals go quick, but pricing mistakes fly out the door!


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I was actually just able to add another one to my cart out of curiosity but the price is now $111.49. Hopefully they actually ship mine.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

darn missed another one!


----------



## infamouz23 (Dec 28, 2008)

bitFUUL said:


> Thanks for the heads up!! I didn't need one, but a brand new Eheim 2215 for $50 is unheard of! Even BigAls has them for $108 right now (on sale). I've been able to get a 2211 for $50, but never a 2215. Good lookin' out infamouz. :thumbsup:



No problem. I went on to get a 2211 but noticed the price on the 2215 and couldn't pass it up.






Jack Gilvey said:


> Wow - thanks! I don't need it but picked up a 2215 for $55 shipped after tax. Can't beat that.



That's the same total I paid.






Fuze said:


> This is great, thanks for the heads up on the sweet deal. Ordered mine.
> 
> (I actually do need one, so this is amazing!)


This was something I definitely had to share.


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Jack Gilvey said:


> Wow - thanks! I don't need it but picked up a 2215 for $55 shipped after tax. Can't beat that.


 I guess I needn't have worried, I got a tracking # and it looks like it shipped about an hour after I placed the order.


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

If not a first time customer WAGBHG still works for 20% off


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, she got here intact which is always a bit of a concern with Eheims as they're not always packed well. This one really wasn't so it was just luck. 

Thanks again!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice score!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up 2 eheim 2213s!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Is this a common occurrence?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

This was a pprice mistake. There isn't much of interest without the promo


----------

